# Breastfeeding and OTC cold meds.



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

I have an awful cold, the first time I have been sick since giving birth. DD is 8 months old (almost!) and nearly exclusively BF. I assume Zinc is safe to take, so I have been taking that, and Tylenol. My DH brought me home something called "Tussin CF", and it contains:

Dextromethorphan HBr
Guaifenesin
Pseudoephedrine HCl

I have no idea what the first one is. I think the Guiafenesin is OK (anyone?). Pseudoephedrine doesn't sound good.

Anyone have a copy of Hale's or a good link for me?

Elizabeth


----------



## MamaPam (Oct 8, 2005)

We went to doctor this week and he told me to take Robitussion (tussin would be a generic of this) and Tylenol Cold & Sinus. The baby and my milk supply didn't seem to be effected.

The guidlines I have normally been given while pregnant or nursing are that it is okay to take tylenol, plain robitussion, plain sudafed(sp?).

Get better soon!
Pam







wife to James and mama to







Marissa 18months and







Makayla 4months who







: and







.


----------



## saratchka (May 2, 2005)

The Dextromethorphan is either a cough suppressant or an expectorant, I can't remember which, but it's safe for you and your baby.

I'd keep an eye on the pseudoephedrine, though. It's safe for both of you, but it really affected my milk supply when I tried to take it a few months ago. This doesn't happen to everyone, though, so your supply might not change. Just watch your supply, and if you see it dip, go back to Tussin DM (same thing but without the pseudoephedrine). It stinks to be all congested, but you can give yourself some relief with steam treatments, hot clear beverages, and such.

Good luck and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Tine (Jan 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saratchka*
I'd keep an eye on the pseudoephedrine, though. It's safe for both of you, but it really affected my milk supply when I tried to take it a few months ago. This doesn't happen to everyone, though, so your supply might not change. Just watch your supply...


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

I tried pseudophedrine the first time I had a cold after ds was born and while I didn't notice a drop in supply that may have simply been because I only took it once - it kept ds up all night... it was not good.

Since then when I have sinus congestion I turn to other remedies...hot tea is nice, and I found that mentholated throat drops can really help, breathing the menthol-y air up thru your nose clears it up and helps soothe sinus pain too. Hot steamy showers, staying well hydrated, and to hopefully shorten the cold itself, zinc lozenges.


----------



## nabigus (Sep 23, 2004)

nak

You can take normal Afrin (the one with oxy-something) for three days. It won't cure anything, but will make you feel much better while you recuperate. And it doesn't make me crazy and hyper like sudafed does.


----------



## obnurse (May 18, 2004)

http://www.kellymom.com/health/meds/...medy.html#meds
Kellymom is awesome and can answer a ton of questions!


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

Thank you so much, all the replies are so helpful. I feel awful but at least it's just a cold...I was almost glad when gallons of snot started pouring out my nose (sorry for the image) 'cause when my symptoms (sore throat, extreme tiredness) first hit I thought OH NO, WHAT IF IT'S THE FLU OR STREP THROAT. Snot I can handle! But it is annoying and I am so run-down.

Thanks again.


----------

